# Team Plugin Erweiterung



## deathhero (20. Okt 2010)

Hallo,
vorweg, möchte ich anmerken, dass ich ein anfänger auf dem gebiet der plugin-entwicklung unter eclipse bin.
ich möchte ein plugin schreiben, welches auf dem eclipse-team-plugin aufbaut. im ersten schritt möchte ich nur ein file in ein repository (cvs/svn) laden. ich verwende bereits den extension-point „Repository“ des team-plugins mit dem laut doku (Help - Eclipse SDK )
dies möglich sein soll. jedoch gibt es methoden, die in der doku verwendet werden, nicht mehr.
bsp: 

```
public void configureProject() throws CoreException {

	// diese methode gibt es z.b. nicht mehr!?
	CVSProviderPlugin.broadcastProjectConfigured(getProject());
}
```

kennt jemand eine aktuelle doku oder ein tutorial zum team-plugin bzw. hat jemand schon erfahrung beim entwickeln eines plugins, welches auf dem team-plugin aufbaut?

danke und sg


----------



## Wildcard (20. Okt 2010)

Ja, ich habe letztes Jahr einen Team Provider für Eclipse entwickelt. Etwas einarbeitungszeit wirst du einplanen müssen, Eclipse macht zwar sehr vieles automatisch, aber die Aufgabe an sich ist dennoch recht komplex. In der Eclipse Hilfe wird auf das Filesystem Example verwiesen. Am besten du importierst dir das in den Workspace und fängst damit an.


----------



## deathhero (21. Okt 2010)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Ja, ich habe letztes Jahr einen Team Provider für Eclipse entwickelt. Etwas einarbeitungszeit wirst du einplanen müssen, Eclipse macht zwar sehr vieles automatisch, aber die Aufgabe an sich ist dennoch recht komplex. In der Eclipse Hilfe wird auf das Filesystem Example verwiesen. Am besten du importierst dir das in den Workspace und fängst damit an.



danke! nur wo findest du den link für das "filesystem example" in der hilfe genau?  sry für die blöde frage


----------



## Wildcard (22. Okt 2010)

Example Guides -> Team


----------



## deathhero (29. Okt 2010)

Hallo,

So ich habe wieder ein weiteres Problem.
Ich wollte das FileSystem Beispiel mit  Help --> Install New Software installieren. Genau wie es in diesem Link erklärt wird: Help - Eclipse SDK

Mein Eclipse findet hier nichts!

Laut Doku kann man das "Eclipse SDK Example zip" auch Manuell von:  Eclipse Project Downloads  herunterladen können. Dort finde ich das aber nicht!?

Wir haben zwar auf irgendeinem CVS Repository eine Version von "Eclipse SDK Example zip" gefunden. Dabei fehlen aber Klassen und verschiedenste Methoden gibt es nicht (mehr). Diese Beispiel ist nicht lauffähig.

Hast du zufällig das "Eclipse SDK Example zip" noch irgendwo bzw. wo kann man das noch herunterladen, wenn mein Eclipse es nicht selbst findet?

Danke

mfg


----------

